# For you Pasta lovers.....



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Since I was weaned on pasta, I like to try different pasta dishes. Susan ordered this dish at the "Cheesecake Factory" and brought home her leftovers for me to try. I fell in love with it. The first batch had the chicken in it. I don't like chicken cooked into a dish and picked it out. Today she is making the dish again and this time without the chicken. Pasta will be the death of me.*

*The leftovers will be a little dry, so I add a SMALL amount of milk before I nuke it. Just enough to add moisture (couple of TBS)*


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I LUUUUV Pasta!! I am gonna try this recipe asap! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (12/13/2007)*I LUUUUV Pasta!! I am gonna try this recipe asap! Thanks for posting!


*Had it today without the chicken...was just as good. Although the dried or fresh shrooms do make a difference over caned.*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Iloved pasta growing up......any kind of pasta.......but not so much anymore. growing up in a family full of **** will do that to you.but in the past few months i've started to eat a bite here and there:banghead

btw ron......was that enough lead for you?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (12/13/2007)*Iloved pasta growing up......any kind of pasta.......but not so much anymore. growing up in a family full of **** will do that to you.but in the past few months i've started to eat a bite here and there:banghead
> 
> btw ron......was that enough lead for you?


Either do that or make you love pasta for life. Mothers side 100% ***. 



btw...always helps and I'm greatful, thank you. Waiting for my other molds to arrive so I can start my yearly winter weight making process.


----------

